

Switchboard Is Like Craigslist Without the Creeps and Flakes - seanslerner
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/switchboard/

======
kazinator
When I navigate to switchboardhq.com, it wants my browser to run Javascript
from about ten different sites (as reported by the NoScript FF extension).
Yuck! Craigslist only requires Javascript from one domain: their own. That is
refreshingly clean, man. You know what other site is like that? This one! HN
only references ycombinator.com for scripts.

I don't want to have to create an account and go through some incubation stage
to first prove that I'm not a creep or flake, so please can I finally sell
that cabinet now! I don't want to send myself an invite to "start a
switchboard" whatever that means. I want to post an ad, now, this minute, and
have that thing gone by seven tonight if possible.

